

Masque Attack: All Your iOS Apps Belong to Us - tshtf
http://www.fireeye.com/blog/technical/cyber-exploits/2014/11/masque-attack-all-your-ios-apps-belong-to-us.html

======
jobu
This could be very dangerous in a narrow spear-phishing attack against people
with important credentials, but it's unlikely to ever be a widespread issue
for a couple reasons:

1) Apple puts limits on the number of enterprise certificate authorizations
(used to be 600, but I believe it's now 1,000)

2) Apple can disable an enterprise certificate at any time.

It's just another good reason to safeguard your company's certificates.

